# I Pod, I Pad, advice.



## charlie1947 (Mar 22, 2014)

I currently use android and was advised to get an I Pad and I pod for my real estate business. Will I have to get an I phone as well to sync them all together?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are going to buy Apple products you'll probably save yourself some embarrassment if you learn how to spell the names--iPad, iPod and iPhone. 

You do not need an iPhone to sync an iPod and iPad.

Why were you advised to get an iPad?

Why were you advised to get an iPod? Are you sure the advice wasn't for an iPod Touch?


----------

